# found a wet fledgling pigeon



## BirdmanMCR (May 31, 2015)

as the title says, i found a fledgling pigeon, in tall long grass, he/she was totally soaked and made no attempt to get away when i got close.

its a big wide open field with no trees for 100's of meters.

View attachment 32129


he's dry now, and happily sat on my shoulder taking body heat. if i look at it, it makes a sort of "hiss" or "puff" sound, but actually seems quite contented.

so what do i do now? i've fed it some wild bird food, forcably as it doesn't know how to peck yet, or i've not seen it do so. it had no interest in drinking, just wants to sit on my hand or shoulder.

its feet, beak and wings seem to function perfectly, so i just assume its left/forced out the nest a bit too soon.

keep it warm, fead and watered? keep it in a box over night? 

i always loved birds, i know its not fair to keep a wild animal as a pet, but if it becomes tame in the process of rearing, what then? how long can i expect it to live for? what are future care needs?

thanks

edit: from http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/theferalpigeon.htm

By day 12-17 squabs can walk and may try to escape from the nest if they are disturbed. They are good at escaping from the nest by the time they are 20 days old.

By the time they are two weeks old chicks will snap their beaks and peck at intruders. 

this one doesn't peck yet, but it seems to have most of its flight feathers, tail feathers, just some downing left on its chest/underside.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this youngster.

Here is a UK website that has resources to finding rescue centers and information on feeding youngsters, as well as information on wood pigeons.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm 

I will move your thread to the wood pigeon forum, where our UK members will see it. *


----------

